# BSA Paratrooper



## glenhobbis (Sep 7, 2018)

I"m just starting to sell of my entire collection. Anyone out there with pricing ideas for this BSA Paratrooper? I believe it is a 1943. I can't seem to find any recent sales data for this bike. More pics are on my fb page "Cap's Collectibles", I'm continually adding items to the fb page as a have a decent sized collection.


----------



## Mercian (Sep 8, 2018)

Hi Glen,

That's a nice, near complete mid to late 2nd pattern Parabike. It's mainly missing the saddle and stem, and it's a bit scruffy, but nothing too disastrous. I have sent you an estimate by PM, please remember it is a personal opinion based on seeing a few sell/not sell.

The blue paint is interesting. It could easily be a postwar civilian paintjob, but it also seems the correct colour blue for RAF vehicles of the WW2 period. It is known that these bikes were used on airfields by RAF personnel, so perhaps that's a part of it's history?

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## glenhobbis (Sep 9, 2018)

Wow what a great response! Great forum, lots of interest, Bike Sold! Thanks! Interesting how many incompletes of this bike are out there with all sorts of people looking for parts! Now to work on my next sale...mmmhh but it isn't a military bike!


----------



## highship (May 10, 2019)

Am I out of line asking how much it sold for?


----------



## glenhobbis (May 10, 2019)

I never like to say what something sold for but I will say that I have one more BSA paratrooper left. It is in very good, complete condition and I will be posting it shortly. Glen


----------

